# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Urge mago residente en Málaga

## hydra producciones

Urge mago residente en Málaga para un evento familiar en Fuengirola el próximo sábado 27 de junio. Interesados pónganse en contacto:

Daniel Matarranz

691 435 638 - 915 695 859
comercial@hydraproducciones.com
www.hydraproducciones.com

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Contacta con Dani DaOrtiz y pregunta por el circulo de ilusinistas malagueños:

c.i.m@hotmail.es

un saludo  :Wink1:

----------

